# 2013 X-Mas Stoker Free Board Thread



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Guys,

October is here and we will all be waist deep in no time. Yeaaahhhh! Every year like to make an effort to stoke out a group of new riders and get them hooked on the greatest sport in the world. Time to get that moving for 2013.

This is a no strings kind of deal. You choose a unique #, post it here and when the time is up we will pick a winner (raffle style) and send him/her a sick snowboard. The shipping is always on us. For these stokers We can only ship to the USA or Canada.

So to kick things off in high style we are going to offer up a choice of one of our new men's or women's decks to the winner. 

First up is the System 2013 D.O.A. Snowboard. You can start posting up your entry #'s now and we will run this until Oct 20th. The winner can choose from the sizes listed here System 2013 D.O.A. Snowboard










Despite its name the D.O.A. has arrived again, and it's livelier than ever. Featuring Camrock for explosively loaded pop between the bindings, and rocker in the tip and tail for buttery smooth riding and jibbing, this board will be the death of whatever you currently ride. The D.O.A. will put the days of edge catches, board chatter and questions of edge hold to rest. Adding a touch of beauty and style as you slay everything from groomers to park laps, the D.O.A. is going to leave a trail of destruction in it's wake. But rest assured the one thing that won't get wrecked is the board. Featuring a biax over triax construction, death himself can't stop this board, and that's why it comes with a three year warranty. Full dual density poplar core tip to tail, graveyard edges and tombstone sidewalls, this is one solid board. Finished off with dual layer dampening at the edges and tip and tail, as well as full metal racket inserts, the D.O.A. has arrived it's here to bring life to your riding.

True Twin
Camrock (Rocker Camber Rocker)
Laminate Construction
Fully Wrapped Edges
Tip to Tail Poplar Core
3 Year Warranty 

Here is a closeup of the graphic:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Not to forget the female riders out there we will offer an women's option for this stoker as well.

We are really stoked with the way this new Flat rock deck turned out. The winner can choose from any of the sizes at Siren 2013 Theory Snowboard - Siren - Brands










Siren 2013 Theory Snowboard 

Back by popular demand, Siren presents the 2013 Theory Snowboard, a testament to female all mountain freeride snowboards. Designed to make riding as easy as possible while standing up to the most intense circumstances, the Theory is the must have board this season. A Flatrock profile gives rise in the tip and tail allowing for an easy, catch free ride and exceptional float in powder. A flat center base creates a super stable platform and natural underfoot feel. A dual density Poplar core provides massive pop and rubber dampening around the edges, tip, and tail make the board ride smooth and chatter free in the roughest snow conditions. Biax over Biax construction creates a softer, female specific flex pattern. Siren is a women's specific company and it shows in this board. Every feature caters to the differences in the way women shred. Siren knows the ladies can shred as hard as the guys, and they are making it easier to do so with the 2013 Theory. 

True Twin
Flatrock (Rocker Flat Rocker)
Laminate Construction
Fully Wrapped Edges
Tip to Tail Poplar Core
3 Year Warranty


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

22

:cheeky4:


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

13 

10char


----------



## nickoto (Sep 6, 2012)

1010

:thumbsup:


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

1809


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

26

:laugh:


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

# 247

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Well all right, 1313 it'll be.

I've been tryin' to do a little research on these actually.
They have some of these boards @ a shop I went to a couple weeks ago, I thought they looked pretty good but I had never heard of them.

Couldn't really find a whole hell of a lot about them, I did find a little bit.
I read you didn't want to talk to much about them cause they are yours & that would make your opinion bias.
Tough titties, spill the beans. I want to know it all.

If you want to start a new thread that's cool.
What's the lineup like? what do you have for profiles?

I can't remember the shop I seen them @ though. 
I know where it is, not the address but the street. Do you think you could find it for me Mr.Wired? It's on West 4th in Vancouver.

I was considering gettin' one before I knew anything about them, but now that I know they have a 3 year warranty. 
I'm all over that, I seem to break @ least one every year. Never intentionally, it's usually my favorite board @ the time.

I wanna know what boards he's got to pick from?
Also, they had some other boards that I had never heard of, do you have other boards with a different name/brand on them?

Thank ya

TT


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

517
10char


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Timmy,

We are offerening 12 Models for 2013. The concept is very similar to the concept of this thread; get great affordable boards under the feet of riders. They are awesome for new riders, riders on a budget, and anyone who wants a tough, no frills board with current tech at a great price.

We offer Flat, Flat Rock, Women's Flat Rock, Camber Rocker Camber, Women's Camber Rocker Camber, Rocker Camber Rocker.

These are the Camp Seven Models: Link

These are the System Models: 

Link

These are the Siren Models: 

Link


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

2011 - beautiful skull.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

20110307

Kids b-day ftw!


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

2012  

10char


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

77
10char


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

#23

................


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

157






wordsnstuff


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

31 .....................


----------



## flapjack (Mar 12, 2011)

10121112305


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

17 ..............


----------



## abqmike37 (Nov 17, 2011)

010113 ........


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

307 for me.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

92 

I'll take it


----------



## DanK213 (Mar 27, 2012)

213, thanks for the chance!


----------



## Kurver (Aug 15, 2012)

1311223113112211 - not a random number.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

1207

stoked!


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

613 ... fingers crossed


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

7227 for me!


----------



## powispow (Oct 22, 2009)

9100647 for the win


----------



## Ups_Biker33 (Sep 16, 2012)

My number shall be 18033


----------



## Max89 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm new to boarding and a brand new board would be SO COOL!!
80085


----------



## LyGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

416 my area code!


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

69# For them sexy pics


----------



## mr_smartman (Aug 22, 2010)

#46 comon 46!!!!


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$ (Nov 6, 2011)

3201995
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

1503

pull it!!


----------



## 60sTrackStar (Sep 6, 2012)

34 
ribbit


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

1972

Snowboarding is great.


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

35 like always


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

1541551213

Already got someone in mind that I would give the board to!!


----------



## gakbar22 (Sep 5, 2012)

718

My youngest brother is 23, lives in south FL and has never seen snow before!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

6755765654


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

907

Though I don't understand a "freeride" snowboard that only goes to 153.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

tigre said:


> 907
> 
> Though I don't understand a "freeride" snowboard that only goes to 153.


there's clearly 3 models on the linked website 153 156 159

I could link it for you but that would be kind of silly.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Number 311 (if thats taken the 113) cheers


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

824

Though I am in Japan I have a friend you could ship it to who will then send it over here.

Have a female in mind who could be stoked on that deck.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

12344321

good luck all and thank u Wiredsport for giving away great gear.


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> there's clearly 3 models on the linked website 153 156 159
> 
> I could link it for you but that would be kind of silly.


Except that it's the women's model that says anything about "freeride" in the description, and it goes from 139 to 153. I know a 13yo girl I could give it to, though.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

tigre said:


> Except that it's the women's model that says anything about "freeride" in the description, and it goes from 139 to 153. I know a 13yo girl I could give it to, though.


Hi Tigre,

Thanks for your comments. We all struggle a bit with the broad labels for riding styles (and the wide variety of connotations that go along with each). To many freeride means that wide middle ground between jib/freestyle/park boards on one side and big mountain/powder specifc or alpine boards on another. We do understand that many riders use the term freeride to mean something more specific. I have added the term "all mountain" to the description in the hopes that that will help. Is there still a hole above 153 cm for all mountain in a female specific deck? Yes. The truth is that female specific all mountain boards above 153 cm are very slow sellers. They tend to be produced in very small numbers by all manufacturers and still end up hitting the closeout market very early and at low prices. 

I thank you again for you input.


----------



## Brigius (Jan 22, 2012)

2821
That's what I do.


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

7289

i would love a new up from my 09 blunt for christmas!


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

5



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Nolan (Sep 6, 2010)

#4268 
10char


----------



## hjungj21o (Aug 15, 2012)

#42! 
10char


----------



## cel1386 (Dec 16, 2010)

0987654321


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

484 for the win


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

# 138


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

666 :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## joelseph (Sep 10, 2012)

04069


that is a number, guys.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

12 21 12....cuz if I ever won anything it would be the end of the world


----------



## CharkieKeaton (May 3, 2012)

12059 awesome contest


----------



## 306stang (Nov 17, 2011)

306

yeah come on!!


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

211425

This would be an excellent way to get my girlfriend on a board!


----------



## Paddy12 (Oct 26, 2010)

its that time of year again! 

31277


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

41447 Merry Christmas


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

9588
Glad you guys are back!


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

705! my area code! If already taken by someone because I didn't take the time to read through the numbers it shall be 905!

I hope I win! It would be awesome if this is the first thing I've ever won!


----------



## hodepo (Nov 2, 2011)

3236 hope i can win something this time around!


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

807

my new roommate needs a deck and would be beyond stoked to win this!


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

*100*

100
Lengthening the message


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Well all right, 1313 it'll be.





Frozen said:


> 613 ... fingers crossed


How did you two end up with my typical lucky numbers? They're mine! MINE! :cheeky4:

*06131981*


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

707 thanks


----------



## jegar (Aug 31, 2012)

0228

Cheers


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

1337 :3 lol I know don't give me a hard time about it


----------



## sureshock (Oct 2, 2012)

^^ Jeez, haven't seen that combo in years!

I'll take #1211


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

nineeleven


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

583121 



10char


----------



## Oscar1243 (Sep 24, 2010)

"Unu-dos-tres-cuatro-cinco-cinco-seis"

Can't go wrong with the offspring baby.
GL luck to everyone, cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

1492

something something Columbus Day.


----------



## Shreddit (Dec 13, 2010)

7554


Maybe I'll get lucky this year!


----------



## Pinkypinks (Oct 9, 2011)

*the number iss*

10812

Doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## everest (Jan 20, 2009)

252525

Awesome contest.


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

77177177177 - Thanks!


----------



## MNRailRat (Oct 7, 2012)

9618 
My lucky day?


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

147... 

10 cha:thumbsup:


----------



## Whitey161 (Mar 24, 2011)

here is my number - 161


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

3.14159

cheaaa! love the stokers!


----------



## rva (Jan 2, 2012)

11994.12

Looking forward to seeing the winner, sick board.


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

1227 . Thanks for the chance to win a sick board!


----------



## snwbrddreams (Aug 2, 2010)

*My number...*

My number is 824262


----------



## JasonFox (Mar 29, 2011)

24 ... i will win !!!


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

888

I hope it works!


----------



## Scott2288 (Jul 17, 2010)

2288 hopefully!


----------



## Jacquet (Jan 17, 2012)

608

nothing beats the area code


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

0000111111100000000111010101000101000011111110000000011101010100010100001111111000000001110101010001010000111111100000000111010101000101

Says good luck in binary


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

This first Stoker is almost over. If you want to get in...this is last call...


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

9110024

10char


----------



## Olivia (Oct 17, 2011)

2115

10char


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

6142008

10chars


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

That's all of it then. This stoker is closed. It will take a while to get this processed for rafflle. Back soon to announce the first winer. 

YEEEEEAAAAHHHHH!:cheeky4:


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> That's all of it then. This stoker is closed. It will take a while to get this processed for rafflle. Back soon to announce the first winer.
> 
> YEEEEEAAAAHHHHH!:cheeky4:


awwwww yeahhhhh! :thumbsup:


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

#8731

:dunno::thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

STOKED! We have a winner.

bseracka

You have a brand new deck coming your way. Please email your name and shipping address along with the model and size that you would like and we will get this shipped out first thing on Monday.

For all those who did not win...another stoker will be starting soon. Stay tuned.

Congrats bseracka!


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

NOOOO!


----------



## LyGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> STOKED! We have a winner.
> 
> bseracka
> 
> ...


Grats =D Enjoy the board!


----------



## JugeMC (Oct 4, 2011)

210 yee buddy


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats bseracka, lucky bastard.:thumbsup:

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

JugeMC said:


> 210 yee buddy


I pick 66, I hope I win, when's the draw?

TT


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Sweet, thanks Wired! I'll get a pm to you soon.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

congrats man!


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

grats B! Enjoy it


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

It is TIME. Drove up to Hoody yesterday and the snow is piling up. So stoked to ride!

This time we are going to offer up a Camp Seven Valdez. This deck is a standard in our line. It has been updated a few times and was reviewed here last year by Snowolf: Snowolf Review










Details and sizes (winner can choose) here:

Camp Seven Valdez 2013 Snowboard

Here is a little vid:






This one will end on Nov 3rd. Same rules as always so let's spark it up!


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

707

You guys rock


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

1022

For a new deck!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

For the female shredders we will offer an option should you win. The Camp Seven Dreamcatcher is a new flat rock model for us this year. Details and sizes here:

http://www.wiredsport.com/snow/snow...s/camp-seven-2013-dreamcatcher-snowboard.html

Stoked!


----------



## hodepo (Nov 2, 2011)

757
Cool!


----------



## cel1386 (Dec 16, 2010)

201!
10 char


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

84 

awesome


----------



## Paddy12 (Oct 26, 2010)

2289 
10 char! so stoked for the season


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

11

more characters


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

315113

One more shot


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

*2026*

2026

yeaaaa buddyyy


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

#8 

Thank you


----------



## snwbrddreams (Aug 2, 2010)

number 4,444


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

This time I get to try my lucky 613!!!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

11053.
Awesome that would be the one I would pick.

TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

422


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

301202703

10char


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Alright alright alright!

616 is my numbah!


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

bseracka said:


> Sweet, thanks Wired! I'll get a pm to you soon.


Lucky you! I was hoping to win a board for my brother so I can teach him how to board, but good for you bro!  What did you end up picking?


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

How about 35


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

314159

smoooooth


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

8731

S'do this round 2!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

NickShake said:


> Lucky you! I was hoping to win a board for my brother so I can teach him how to board, but good for you bro!  What did you end up picking?


Went with the 156 DOA. I'll be posting up some photos and a review once the board arrives and again when I can get it on the snow.


----------



## Shreddit (Dec 13, 2010)

83765

And here we go again!


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

113:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

4888


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

gunna try a different number i guess. lets go!


36829


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

592
:thumbsup:


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

835 ...ulti mag


----------



## Ciap (Sep 21, 2012)

276

need more chars!


----------



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

5586

Good on you guys for this. Really nice way to give to the community.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

1721

Can't waaaaait for this season!!!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

12908961
:thumbsup:


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Actually I just saw that entry ended oct 20th. Anyone know who won?


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/528906-post103.html


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

1207

stoked!


----------



## Ups_Biker33 (Sep 16, 2012)

180333 I want to WIN


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

888

Let's do this!


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

9351 That's that.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

090290
got my fingers crossed.


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

807 Fingers are crossed


----------



## LyGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

Another board? You guys are awesome =)

13371 for the leet one


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Why wasn't there a winner for the women's board? I thought it was one each?

EDIT: If this is round 2, I pick the number 69


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

1227 :thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

cypher_chik said:


> Why wasn't there a winner for the women's board? I thought it was one each?


It was a draw for one board, you could pick either the womens or mens option if you won! (at least methinks that was the intent)


----------



## bozekid (Dec 1, 2011)

317

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

LyGuy said:


> Another board? You guys are awesome =)


We run these one after another straight through X-mas. STOKED!



> Why wasn't there a winner for the women's board? I thought it was one each?
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> It was a draw for one board, you could pick either the womens or mens option if you won! (at least methinks that was the intent)


Yessir, that's how it goes.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

cool, thanks!


----------



## ShadowCloud04 (Sep 6, 2012)

4

I can't wait for this season to start!
Sadly live in Midwest so have to wait till December to get more than an inch of snow...


----------



## Roux (Oct 9, 2012)

826

:thumbsup:


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

1124.

Do you only use our numbers or any number between 0 and highest number someone posted?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

blunted_nose said:


> 1124.
> 
> Do you only use our numbers or any number between 0 and highest number someone posted?


I am not sure I understand what you are asking.

FWIW we are starting another facebook giveaway today. It should be up in a few hours.

Stoked!


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

4888. :laugh:


----------



## sk8_choco21 (Sep 8, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> I am not sure I understand what you are asking.
> 
> FWIW we are starting another facebook giveaway today. It should be up in a few hours.
> 
> Stoked!


He is asking if you guys are doing like 1-9000 for example or if you're just using numbers that we chose


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

I see. We are using only the selected #'s. In other words, there will be a winner every time.

Thanks for participating!


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Lets go with 980617


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

6142012

Thank you!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

693. My real lucky number.


----------



## cnesta (Oct 28, 2012)

*My number*

1369 for me!!!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi yall,

We are going to be closing this one down tomorrow (3rd) if you are not entered yet...get on it. STOKED to pick another winner!


----------



## cnesta (Oct 28, 2012)

1369 is the lucky number I hope or I might not be riding this year let go


----------



## JoeBuer (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm in 4420


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Industry Rule no. 4080


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

040888


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

This one is now officially a wrap. Give us a few hours to get the raffle complete. Back with a winner soon. Yeaaaahhhhhh!:cheeky4:


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

Can I sign up if I'm from Sweden?

edit: oh, it's too late. nvm. lol.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Before we anounce the winner to this stoker (that will be in...two minutes) I wanted to let you guys know that we have a new Facebook stoker underway. This one is for a brand new Technine Women's One Love 148. http://www.facebook.com/Wiredsport/app_4949752878


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Now for the main event...

BozeKid

You have won. Stoked for you bro! Please email the model and size that you want to [email protected]. Please also send me your ship to name and address. We will get this shipped to you fisrt thing on Monday.

Its snowing in them hills...Yeeeoooooowwwww!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

November 8th - Holy...what happened to October?

New Stoker










This time let's do the System Jib 2013. This is the ultimate _beat on me_ Playboard. Flat (OK, just a hint of rock before the contact points) and built with hard play in mind.

The winner can choose their size. Same rules as always and we will run this one until November 20th.

System 2013 Jib Snowboard


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

That's sweet. I'm in with 33747 for the new deck. thanks!


----------



## Dysantic (Oct 11, 2012)

I better win this one! lol

5586 again


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

That is pretty fcukin sweet. My rando is 305305


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

1964 Inz for winz


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

707 :thumbsup:


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

5210 here we gooo


----------



## hodepo (Nov 2, 2011)

303. hoping to win!


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

090290 
good luck.


----------



## cnesta (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow sweet deck I'm gonna stick with 1369 help me out I'm in need!!!!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

1313 for me!!!


----------



## Ups_Biker33 (Sep 16, 2012)

18033333

Pick ME


----------



## JoeBuer (Oct 28, 2012)

44201

Lets make it happen! That deck is sweet!


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

7788123

Yes!


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

912114 thank you!


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

1227 THX alot


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

14141414777


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

7227 is my number


----------



## LyGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

19860110

Birthday of my ex!


----------



## KungMartin (Oct 31, 2012)

bobthegood said:


> 1227 THX alot


most epic avatar i ever saw.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

21 :thumbsup:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

20110507 

that number has got to work for something


----------



## mr_smartman (Aug 22, 2010)

46!!! winnnnn wiinnnn wiiinnnn!


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

#110525

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## jchaison (Nov 4, 2012)

888

triple lucky


----------



## cel1386 (Dec 16, 2010)

6451
pick me!


----------



## snwbrddreams (Aug 2, 2010)

24397

Happy Bday maybe?...


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

28421 
Third time lucky?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

72581


.....


----------



## nickoto (Sep 6, 2012)

147258369!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

757.............

Alright another one.

TT


----------



## mtw (Nov 5, 2012)

73390

I know this is only for Americans/Canadians, but I will be over there shortly and can have it shipped to my family in the meantime if need be... Not that I'll win anyway


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

mtw said:


> 73390
> 
> I know this is only for Americans/Canadians, but I will be over there shortly and can have it shipped to my family in the meantime if need be... Not that I'll win anyway


Sure, if you win, we will be happy to do that.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

21495  :thumbsup:


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

#8 

thank you


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

9 divided by 3 plus 5 multiplied by 8...

64

Thx.


----------



## robjobetattoos (Nov 7, 2012)

357 ..........


----------



## DanK213 (Mar 27, 2012)

213, thanks!


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

third times the charm! hook it up!!


61975


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

ill give it a shot...3886


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

1207 Here we go again!


----------



## tiredpanda (Nov 3, 2012)

#46707. Omg you guys are awesome.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

111

Lucky number


----------



## 131441 (Oct 4, 2012)

2280 From the Devil Dog.


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

1227 chyeaa


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

6442069

wreckage


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

51505150

woot


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

1967......


----------



## J-hoe (Nov 8, 2012)

2188 much appreciated!


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

5730 boom!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, yeah....forgot the gallies this time around...whoops, but never too late.

If the winner wants a female specific model, let's go for the new 2013 Camp Seven Dreamcatcher. Choose from any available size. STOKED!










http://www.wiredsport.com/snow/snowboards/womens-snowboards/camp-seven-2013-dreamcatcher-snowboard.html

We didn't have to stretch hard to get the name for the 2013 Camp Seven Dreamcatcher. After combining a laundry list of dream features for a board we decided why pick and choose? We put them all into one board and called it exactly what it is. A dreamcatcher. A flatrock profile provides the best of every camber story. The rocker in tip and tail make it an easy, playful, catch-free ride and massive float in powder. The Flat platform under feet provides much of the pop you'd find in a camber board but with extra stability and an even more natural feel. Biax over biax laminates allow the board to easily flex and pop without sacrificing durabiltity. A dual density Poplar core completely surrounded by rubber dampening add strength to the board while reducing board chatter. The Dreamcatcher has put together high end, top of the line performance with a board that has the ease of riding as a beginner board. Consider your dream board caught.

True Twin
Flatrock (Rocker Flat Rocker)
Laminate Construction
Fully Wrapped Edges
Tip to Tail Poplar Core
3 Year Warranty


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

6142012

Again, thank you so much!


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

42069. Wham bam thank you mam


----------



## J-hoe (Nov 8, 2012)

You guys are awesome! 2188


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

8675309 Thanks!


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Ty agn . . .'*


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

314159

awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

35
It has to be drawn eventually...


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

270702113108


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

17, needs a new board. :dunno:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

OldNo.7 said:


> 35
> It has to be drawn eventually...


Get a few more of us on here and we can have a complete muppets reunion. Wonder if that new swedish member is a good cook?!? 

Edit: This is my 1500th post!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

2624 for me!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

68521402

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

888888


----------



## Bleedblue666 (Nov 2, 2012)

#666 the DEVIL made me do it :cheeky4:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

1207 stoked!


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

888881169

snow!


----------



## Max89 (Oct 24, 2011)

*me me me me me me me!*

01760176

So excited!


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

27070211043108


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

1433567
:thumbsup:


----------



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

Imma go with 285.


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

807 for the win!


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

621

10char


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeahhhhhh! 

You know what today is. Winner time. Happy to say the NW is now getting pounded and there is a bomber storm on the way. I count happiness in feet. Let's ride!

Oh yeah, the point of this post...If you still want a piece of this STOKER please place your entry now. We will close this one in a short while....


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

42069 yeahhhh boiiiii


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

2222
C'mon...it's my lucky number...


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the last minute entries :cheeky4:

That's all for this one. Back in a bit with a winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olidonog (Nov 19, 2012)

887

can't find much about this board!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

rob7289 said:


> third times the charm! hook it up!!
> 61975


rob7289

You could not have been more correct. 3rd time is a charm! You have won this round of the stoker.

Please email [email protected] and let us know your full name, shipping address and which model and size we can send you.

STOKED!


----------



## LoEdge (Jan 27, 2011)

494689 ..... thank you


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

lets get the next one started!!!


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

No way?!?! Thank you so much! I can't believe I won!! Stoked!! Thanks again! Woohoo


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats Rob! Way to Get Stoked!


----------

